
Bluzelle Decentralized Database testnet ready for public - pbwolf
https://blog.bluzelle.com/bluzelle-lovelace-is-now-released-7517f0715133
======
pbwolf
Following are the key features I am proud to announce:

    
    
        Ethereum Solidity smart contract support. We have reached and exceeded this important goal, with the bonus ability to do full CRUD, which includes write operations.
        NEO C# smart contract support. We have also exceeded this important goal, with the bonus ability to do full CRUD, which includes write operations.
        Javascript support. We have full CRUD support from Javascript applications, whether they be node.js applications or web applications or other uses of Javascript.
        Python support. Python scripts whether in a web server or standalone are able to access the Bluzelle network with full CRUD support.
        A public-facing test network on the Internet, open to the public to develop against using any available interfaces including WebSockets, as well as our command line interface. This is the ideal means for someone to build drivers and support for Bluzelle from other languages and platforms.
        Support to launch private test Bluzelle swarms, mostly for use by development teams working on integrations and collaborations.

